# Help identify my P



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well this is my first piranha. Besides my pacu everyone thinks is a giant mutated p....hehe. Anyway before even looking to buy a p my buddy was telling me about black p's and how cool and vicious they where. I wanted one. I then bought a 40 gallon octagon tank of a buddy for 20 bucks!!!!! with filter,lights,gravel....ect. So i went to a pet shop to find a fish for my new tank. After looking around I seen a small piranha that looked like a redbelly but was labled "black piranha" And the store was going out of business and the tank said it was half off. I asked the worker there and he said-yes- it was a black piranha and that it was special ordered for a guy who never came to get it.He wanted 45 bucks and eventually i talked him down to 20 dollars!!!! The guy had to put him in 10 bags because he was slicing threw them. When i first got him about 2-3 months ago he was about 2 inches long. He is now about 4 - 4.5 inches long. Id really like to know what species he is....heres some pics ....maybee you guys can help me figure out what he is.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

a closer pic of the belly would help looks like a sanchezi due to the belly scutes..


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I cant find info on a sanchezi - is there another name?


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> I cant find info on a sanchezi - is there another name?
> [snapback]1153910[/snapback]​


Serrasalmus spilopleura cf


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Wrong forum.... Please next time post in the Piranha Specie Identification forum in one category down and its the second forum in the list.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Judging by the bars on the top half of the flank I would say Altuvei.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think S. compressus


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

that is a nice P..........looks rare too....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Most likely s. compressus


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

compressus of some sort. maybe altuvei because of the bars up high, i think compressus are more spotty and less "barry".


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

From the pics ive seen I too think it is a altuvei, does anyone have any general info on this fish besides whats in the species info section? I really wanted a rhom - Is my fish still considered a black P?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

no, you do not have a black p.  you have an altuvei p from the compressus family (altuvei, geryi, hastatus, compresses, etc.) do not fret. the same thing happened with my altuvei. i bought him as a black p , and he turned out to be an altuvei. mine was skittish at first, but with tlc and patience, he's turned out to be an awesome p'. he's EXTREMELY aggressive and attacks the glass like a maniac. very curious and interactive. yours'll get a great hump and an orange eye soon. give him a chance and you won't regret it.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah when i first got him he was very timid and hid. Now hes very active and curious and will come to the glass when he sees someone. Hes a night killer - he will hardley ever eat when i try and watch him but every morning- everything else that was in the tank will be dead or decapitated. I will keep him but i guess i will probablly be looking for another "real" rhom. Do you have any pics of yours???


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

there's a million pics of mine in pics and vids. just search under my name. also, i still very much want a rhom, but i will probably keep the altuvei because he's getting larger, angrier, and cooler looking every day. i battled his skittishness by moving him to a high traffic part of the house and he's done a total 180 in a short time. i also moved him to a smaller tank to cut down on hiding and that worked wonders too. he's really a blast to watch and feed and tease now.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

definately compressus


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

dunno but i go with compressus.


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i also go with compressus


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I also go with Altuvei


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=94558


----------

